# php5 upgrade error?



## mact0 (Nov 27, 2010)

hello,
I try to update php5 but the process hangs (?) and perl takes 100% CPU, I am obliged to interrupt the update with control-c, you have an idea of the problem?
thank you


```
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
"Makefile", line 628: warning: duplicate script for target "main/internal_functions.lo" ignored
Installing PHP SAPI module:       apache2handler
/usr/local/share/apache22/build/instdso.sh SH_LIBTOOL='/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool' libphp5.la /usr/local/libexec/apache22
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --mode=install cp libphp5.la /usr/local/libexec/apache22/
libtool: install: cp .libs/libphp5.so /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
libtool: install: cp .libs/libphp5.lai /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.la
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/ports/lang/php5/work/php-5.3.3/libs'
chmod 755 /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
^C** Command failed [exit code 2]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101127-49378-1q88xiy-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=php5-
mcrypt-5.3.2_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.3.2_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```


```
last pid: 51795;  load averages:  2.06,  1.83,  1.44    up 0+02:52:07  16:18:53
65 processes:  3 running, 62 sleeping
CPU:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
Mem: 110M Active, 133M Inact, 143M Wired, 8856K Cache, 58M Buf, 83M Free
Swap: 512M Total, 1440K Used, 510M Free

  PID USERNAME   THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    TIME   WCPU COMMAND
51650 root         1  96    0  4772K  2744K RUN     11:47 100.00% perl5.10.1
60766 root         1  76    0 47548K 38448K wait     0:30  0.00% ruby
```


----------



## mact0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Problem resolved today with an update of the ports tree.


----------

